# Gabarito



## Tomby

Alguém sabe o significado real de "gabarito" em espanhol? O contexto está neste link. 
Li o tópico do nosso colega, intuo o significado, mas não sei a palavra exacta em espanhol. Também verifiquei a palavra no Priberam on line, no dicionário WRF e no Aurélio, onde diz "_Não tem gabarito para ocupar este cargo_". Todas as definições são confusas neste contexto. 
A minha dúvida é se é a tabela com buraquinhos, com a qual os professores corrigem uma prova com o mínimo esforço, ou se trata de uma prova "tipo _test_" como dizemos em Espanha ou talvez se trate de uma palavra do jargão estudantil. 
Obrigado! 

P.S. Ronan: eu também errei a resposta.


----------



## spielenschach

GABARITO – modelo;patrón; dibujo;diseño;diseño;configuración;muestra;diseño.


----------



## Vanda

Gabarito é tudo o que você mencionou TT. É a_ tabela com buraquinhos, com a qual os professores corrigem uma prova com o mínimo esforço_, ou então é a folha que traz a letra ou número correspondente da resposta dum exame. Veja aqui um tipo de gabarito. 

E o gabarito em sentido figurado: Classe, categoria, nível
Ex.: Fulano não tem gabarito para ser presidente dum país tão grande e diverso como o Brasil.
(Qualquer insinuação sobre a nossa situação é mera coincidência.)


----------



## adolfocharlie

Vanda...fiquei pensativo com isso da coincidencia...

saludos


----------



## Mangato

Então gabarito e o que conhecemos por *plantilla*


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Então gabarito e o que conhecemos por *plantilla*


Ou *clave *por aqui.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outro significado para gabarito que me ocorre agora é relativo à altura dos prédios e edifícios. Por exemplo, em determinada zona residencial, os edifícios devem estar limitados ao gabarito de 6 andares.


----------



## coolbrowne

Oi, pessoal
Excelentes contribuições de *spielenschach*, *Vanda* e *Ricardo Tavares*.  Talvez valesse a pena observar que são todas relacionadas.



*Gabarito* é sempre uma espécie de modelo (às vezes, preciso), que pode incluir forma, dimensões, instruções, requerimentos, etc., dependendo do contexto (testes escolares, qualificação intelectual e/ou moral, engenharia ou técnica, e vai por aí)

*Gabarito* de teste - exemplar do teste com as resposta corretas, *às vezes* na forma de folha com buraquinhos (não é sempre que o teste é de múltipla escolha _e_ usa algum tipo de folha de leitura ótica )
Fulano não tem *gabarito* para... - não preenche o modelo esperado (qualificações)
*Gabarito* de altura de prédios - dimensão
Até mais ver...


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Então qual seria a melhor tradução para o espanhol de *gabarito *no sentido de capacidade, habilidade.

Por exemplo: _Aquele jogador não tem gabarito para ser contratado pelo Barcelona_. (cuidado para não me responder em catalão )

Até.:


----------



## Tomby

Tagarela said:


> Por exemplo: _Aquele jogador não tem gabarito para ser contratado pelo Barcelona_. (cuidado para não me responder em catalão )


Neste contexto, _categoría_; há mais.
Exemplo: "Aquel jugador no tiene categoría para fichar por el Barça".
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Carisma

Falando nisso, pessoal, gabarito em espanhol, no contexto abaixo, como o traduziriam para o português do Brasil?

"El Gabarito, como se especifica en el Apéndice II, se instalará en ambos asientos traseros laterales de acuerdo al siguiente procedimiento:..."


----------



## Vanda

_ôxe_, que nem a RAE define gabarito!


----------



## Carisma

Mas como seria em português, faz ideia?


----------



## spielenschach

gabarito s.m. Modelo que serve para traçar, verificar ou controlar o perfil ou as dimensões que devem ter certos objetos.
Medida padrão que regula a confecção de peças, a distância entre os trilhos de bondes e de vias férreas, a distância entre meios-fios de ruas etc.
Nome que se dá ao limite regulamentar de altura a que devem obedecer as edificações dentro de determinada área.
Instrumento destinado a verificar medida padrão.
Fig. Categoria, hierarquia: pessoa de alto gabarito intelectual. O mesmo que gabari, molde, padrão, escantilhão.
Regionalismo: Brasil.classe, categoria, nível
http://www.google.pt/search?q=gabar...v&sa=X&ei=50iXToeYN5Cw8QODpM3YBQ&ved=0CFYQsAQ


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada!!!


----------



## Carisma

Pessoal, neste contexto, os experts me falaram que "gabarito" foi usado para designar uma espécie de bloco que é colocado no assento dos carros para ser testado o impacto, não é um boneco de teste, porém sim um tipo de "modelo representativo" sem figura para saber qual o impacto do carro nos testes de avaliação... alguma sugestão para o português do Brasil?

Eis o texto:
*4.  Gabarito*
Cundo ambos asientos traseros laterales utilizados por un SRI en la evaluación cumplen con los siguientes requerimientos, que se basan pero no son idénticos a la Norma UN ECE 16.02 [2], se adjudica *1 punto* por Protección Infantil. El Gabarito, como se especifica en el Apéndice II, se instalará en ambos asientos traseros laterales de acuerdo al siguiente procedimiento:


----------

